# HGVC or Marriott for Large Orlando Family Trip



## Seaport104 (Jul 2, 2014)

We will be celebrating my mom's big 60th and first niece's 1st B-Day in Orlando in a week that includes July 4th holiday (June 29 and July 1 B-days). 

Based on an initial headcount, I will need to book 1-2 3 bedroom units and 3-4 2 BR units. The group age vary from 1 year old to 80's.

I have access to HGVC via RCI, my HGVC points and II. So I am hoping for some advice and suggestions on the following-

- My mom abosolutely wants a 3 bedroom so she can be with her children (just me + brother) and grandkids. 

At first I thought Grande Vista but am wondering how tough it will be for me to grab a 3 bedroom on instant exchange without Marriott preference given that it is a 4th of July week!? 

- I know MGV has tons of units so I am assuming grabbing two bedrooms via search requests with weeks on deposit and AC's will be relatively simple. Or do I have that wrong since it's July 4th week?

- Since it's a holiday week, I'm thinking I can't use an XYZ wont work since it's a holiday week. Correct?

- Worst case scenario, are there getaways available for MGV over July 4th week? If yes, what has been the historical ballpark costs?

- Another option is to book HGVC, between RCI exchanges and my HGVC points, I'm pretty confident I can get the rooms at HGVC Seaworld.

- For a family reunion/birthday celebration, not considering costs, which one would you choose - HGVC Seaworld or Marriott Grande Vista- and why? 

- Are there other resorts I should look into (a 3 bedroom is a must)? Unfortunately, Holiday Inn is out of the question due to the 1 in 3 rule and I can only book 2 rooms max.

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 2, 2014)

I suggest reading this recent thread about family reunions - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212911

Booking multiple units during a holiday week might be bit of a challenge.

Another option is vacation home rentals. There are plenty in Orlando. For example: http://allears.net/acc/vhomes.htm


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 2, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> I suggest reading this recent thread about family reunions - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212911
> 
> Booking multiple units during a holiday week might be bit of a challenge.
> 
> Another option is vacation home rentals. There are plenty in Orlando. For example: http://allears.net/acc/vhomes.htm



Thanks for the link and am aware of the challenges but the family invited are responsible and don't foresee an issue. If there is, I'm willing to take that chance since it's for my mom, who will have beaten the odds to make it to 60 years old because of her illness. So if I get stiffed, her being able to celebrate her 60th with her grandchild's 1st birthday would be worth it for me to take that risk 

We really would prefer a resort due to the amenities and level of privacy having separate units to go back to at night.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2014)

Suggestion I would check RCI Redweek. com and II for Getaways specials in Orlando.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 3, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> At first I thought Grande Vista but am wondering how tough it will be for me to grab a 3 bedroom on instant exchange without Marriott preference given that it is a 4th of July week!?



It would be tough 13 or 12 months out but as much closer to check-in due to cancellations that are no longer under preference. But still, it is not realistic to expect a full 3BR. Most of the 3BR's are lock-offs. 



Seaport104 said:


> - I know MGV has tons of units so I am assuming grabbing two bedrooms via search requests with weeks on deposit and AC's will be relatively simple. Or do I have that wrong since it's July 4th week?



You would need to look daily and also be willing to keep looking at <60 days out. It is not uncommon for units to show up just days before check-in. If you are willing to check at 6:30AM ET every single day then you will probably get everything you need. 



Seaport104 said:


> - Since it's a holiday week, I'm thinking I can't use an XYZ wont work since it's a holiday week. Correct?



That's correct but you would have to check and see because it is based on blacked out check-in days. You are wanting the weekend prior and not the weekend of but it is probably blacked out since it overlaps the holiday. Also, you can only book an XYZ for a check-in day after the reservation you are using, so unless you have another reservation prior to this XYZ's are probably not possible even if it wasn't a holiday. There is also almost no chance that this weekend will be availble by the time they open it up for Orlando. July is never open but June is. If a unit pops up it would likely be gone by the time you get on the phone with a rep. 



Seaport104 said:


> - Worst case scenario, are there getaways available for MGV over July 4th week? If yes, what has been the historical ballpark costs?



Possibly but there are expensive. They will not be less than the maintenance fees.!

It is possible to get each piece of a 3BR and/or 2BR lock-off and then the resort will probably put them together. Once you have a confirm you can see the unit code and be able to tell exactly what it is. Here are the MGV unit codes (credit to Dioxide45):

OBVI....Grande Vista.............................1BR dedicated unit.
TOMV....Grande Vista.............................1BR portion of 2BR unit.
TOVI....Grande Vista.............................2BR dedicated unit.
THMV....Grande Vista.............................2BR portion of 3BR unit.
ZZAA....Grande Vista.............................2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.
THVI....Grande Vista.............................3BR dedicated unit.
ZZAO....Grande Vista.............................3BR unit that locks off in to 2BR and studio.
TOGV....Grande Vista.............................Studio portion of 2BR unit.
THGV....Grande Vista.............................Studio portion of 3BR unit.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't see you getting two 3 br and three 2 br at any Marriott or Hilton resort for 4th of July week through an exchange company.  I also think its a longshot to get even one three bedroom at a resort that has lock off 3 br units. 

At the resorts with only the 3 br dedicated units, you might be able to get 2 or maybe even 3 but that may be pushing it. I also think that your chances for for 2 br at the more popular Marriott's would be about the same.  

I think you are going to need to count on renting to supplement the exchanges.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 3, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> I don't see you getting two 3 br and three 2 br at any Marriott or Hilton resort for 4th of July week through an exchange company.  I also think its a longshot to get even one three bedroom at a resort that has lock off 3 br units.
> 
> At the resorts with only the 3 br dedicated units, you might be able to get 2 or maybe even 3 but that may be pushing it. I also think that your chances for for 2 br at the more popular Marriott's would be about the same.
> 
> I think you are going to need to count on renting to supplement the exchanges.



You might be right, especially without preference, but Grande Vista is massive with 900 units. They also have some dedicated 2 and 3 bedrooms. I think it's very possible to piece some together with parts but all of the units in full will be nearly impossible (without preference).


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 3, 2014)

To compare a similar situation, I do a family reunion at Marriott's Ocean Pointe every year for Thanksgiving. Ocean Pointe has 341 units and all lock-offs. I can get plenty of studios and 1BR's without preference but no larger. This year I have two 2BR's using Marriott's and plenty smaller without. I usually get everything for the same check-in day. Sometimes a unit or 2 the day prior. They always match up the studio's with the 1BR's.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 3, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> To compare a similar situation, I do a family reunion at Marriott's Ocean Pointe every year for Thanksgiving. Ocean Pointe has 341 units and all lock-offs. I can get plenty of studios and 1BR's without preference but no larger. This year I have two 2BR's using Marriott's and plenty smaller without. I usually get everything for the same check-in day. Sometimes a unit or 2 the day prior. They always match up the studio's with the 1BR's.



Thanks Saintsfanfl for the information. The details are much appreciated. I do have 1 Marriott 2BR (will hope to have another one soon due to my 4th Marriott acquisition attempt) but it seems like an uphill battle with/without preference. 

I had thought about booking multiple units to piece a 2BR and 3BR together but I don't like the uncertainty of relying on Marriott GV to honor such a request. Too much stress and given the holiday week, I don't know how accomodating they would be.

More and more I am leaning towards HGVC Seaworld. 

Right now, I can book 2 3 BR's via RCI for the exact week I want rather than taking a chance via club reservations or II exchange so at least the 3 bedroom wishes are taken care of. I have enough points to book a 2-3 more 2 bedrooms via HGVC by borrowing as soon as club season starts in HGVC. 

I was hoping to cut down the average cost per unit via AC's but it doesn't seem like I can count on that or a 3 BR guaranteed without Marriott preference.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 3, 2014)

Sounds like a better plan. Good luck.


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 17, 2014)

*Worldmark Reunion*

If you own Worldmark, their website is showing at least 5 3-bedrooms available for July 4th week.  Further Worldmark gives you the flexibility to tailor your stay to any number of days so it doesn't have to be a 7 day week.  The Worldmark Reunion resort is very upscale and is worth considering.  If you can afford it, they also have larger houses available to rent as well.


----------



## Seaport104 (Sep 17, 2014)

Marathoner said:


> If you own Worldmark, their website is showing at least 5 3-bedrooms available for July 4th week.  Further Worldmark gives you the flexibility to tailor your stay to any number of days so it doesn't have to be a 7 day week.  The Worldmark Reunion resort is very upscale and is worth considering.  If you can afford it, they also have larger houses available to rent as well.



Thanks but unfortunately I do not have Worlmark. There's 5 3 bedrooms in Grande Vista through Worldmark portal in II??


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry, I meant that there are at least five 3 bedroom Worldmark Reunion resort  timeshares available.  Obviously, not relevant if you have no access to Worldmark or Wyndham.


----------



## elaine (Sep 18, 2014)

GV and HGVC SW are very close to one another--just down the road.  If some have cars, you could easily have family stay at both and meet up for events, dinners, etc.


----------

